# Lyft do not separate Lyft / Lyft Plus platform like UberX / UberXl.



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

I was a Mentor with rating 4.94 and I recently purchased SUV to drive only for UberXl and Lyft Plus. Unfortunately, LYft do not separate Lyft and Lyft Plus platform like UberX / UberXl. Lyft deactivated my driver account for refusing driving $30k SUV for $1.10/ mile.

Why they need a professional drivers? They looking for suckers!

*

Anthony* replied:

Hi xxx,

Thanks for letting us know. We will certainly be sorry to see you go! I went ahead and deactivated your driver profile. Feel free to let us know if you change your mind in the future and would like to get back on the road.

Thanks for being apart of the Lyft community and we appreciate your continued support.

All the best,

*Anthony* replied:

Hi xxxx,

Thanks for getting back to us about this.

Lyft Plus requests will come in looking just like a regular Lyft request. At the end of the ride, passengers are prompted to pay as usual. The higher Plus price (1.5x a classic Lyft) is automatically factored into the passengers' payment screen. On the post-ride earnings screen, you'll see that it was a Lyft Plus.

To sum everything up, there is not a way to tell if the request is standard or plus until the ride has ended.

Please let me know if there's anything else I can help you with or clarify!

Best,


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks for explaining what's going on. With Uber, I see during the 15 seconds acceptance time if it X or XL. No so with Lyft. I ride a Dodge Caravan and would certainly drive a couple extra miles for double the pay. So i don't understand why Lyft doesn't reveal the classification to drivers.


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

Our rates in Miami $1.1o for Lyft and $1.65 for Lyft Plus. You have to accept all request to drive for LYFt plus platform. And that is sucks!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

This is the same game they play with prime time. It's very annoying. It seems as independent contractors we should be given the applicable rates prior to accepting a request.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

That's why I haven't been driving lyft. Don't want to get stuck with lyft rides at lower price than lyft plus rides. At least with uber I can do I only xl and then x or xl if I see x surging. Hope lyft will change that


----------



## ATLLyfter (Apr 12, 2015)

I am fairly new to this and have not had a Lyft Plus request yet. How do you know if you are getting paid Lyft or Lyft Plus rates? If it does not show up on the request, can't pax just request a regular Lyft and then pile six people into my van? I wouldn't know that I am being short changed until the next day. I suppose I could ask Lyft to adjust the rate a day later, but the pax can say that there were only two of them and refuse to pay.


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

ATLLyfter said:


> I am fairly new to this and have not had a Lyft Plus request yet. How do you know if you are getting paid Lyft or Lyft Plus rates? If it does not show up on the request, can't pax just request a regular Lyft and then pile six people into my van? I wouldn't know that I am being short changed until the next day. I suppose I could ask Lyft to adjust the rate a day later, but the pax can say that there were only two of them and refuse to pay.


You will know only after trip finalized (after pax drop off)...This is why I don't drive for Lyft anymore...


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

The difference between lyft and uberx is pretty big though. So a mixture of lyft and lyft plus vs. Just uberxl will be negligible and probably net you more with the lyft platform. In my area the problem is that lyft requests are far and few between but I have to do almost 1/3 more runs on uber to get the same with lyft and the tips normally cancel out any fees lyft takes. If you drive enough for the power bonus you would get even more thus increasing your revenue.

Lyft is the better platform no matter how you look at it unless you do select it just needs more riders.


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

Lyft is the better platform for the drivers, unfortunately they cant put S...t together as a company.... it is called Willy Wonka Syndrome


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

alex589 said:


> Lyft is the better platform for the drivers, unfortunately they cant put S...t together as a company.... it is called Willy Wonka Syndrome


That's because it run by a politically correct hipster. He cares to much about the drivers, it is why we as drivers like it but it doesn't gain much traction with pax.


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

BS...they lately running business like UBer..How about cheating on Sing in bonuses for new drivers? Insurance deductible $2,500.00 ?
I have to admit Lyft will remove a negative feedback if you report problem with paxs first.


----------

